
Ask HN: What will be the next wow product like the first iPhone? - sixQuarks
Apple has lost their mojo.  We need a visionary that will introduce a new product to the world that will make as big a impact as the original iPhone.  What will that product be?  What product would move technology 5 years into the future if it came out today?<p>My opinion is it would be a flexible, expandable, HD screen.  Your mobile phone would still fit in your pocket, but you can easily expand it to a laptop size screen.
======
striking
A "Retina"-density foldable screen is a number of years away, and it'd mostly
be a cool tech trick. You're missing the fact that you'd have to amp up
computational power to match that of a regular desktop computer.

Steve Jobs said it best here[1], where he discusses tech for tech's sake
versus what tech enables you to do. What would a flexible, expandable, HD
screen enable you to that you couldn't do already?

Your question is the billion-dollar question that YC was founded for. Anyone
you ask will have a different answer, if at all.

I honestly think the Tesla company's products are going to cause an energy
revolution. I think Elon Musk is the biggest "visionary" right now. The
handheld computing space is pretty saturated at the moment.

1: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-
tKLISfPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE)

